# Finger protection against dense glass burns when cutting??



## Kingomarz (Dec 14, 2018)

So I’ve been working with dense glass or sheathing. The yellow sheats of drywall that leave you very itchy. So the faster I glide my finger on the sheat to cut the more it burns. I found some cloth medical tape works a little bit if you wrap a ton of it around your finger and even after a while it burns all the tape off till it gets to your skin. Anybody have any tips or ideas for finger protection?


----------



## NCDrywallKings (Aug 21, 2020)

*Re: Finger protection*

I used heavy duty Carhartt gloves when I worked at Greenville drywall and painting, but they can get annoying pretty fast. Try wrapping some first aid bandages around your fingers and sealing with electric tape.


----------

